# KYT: tinymonkeyt



## JPH (Jun 4, 2008)

<div align="center"><img src="http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/KYTlogo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<b>The 'temper being questioned during this session is <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tinymonkeyt' target=_blank title='View profile for member tinymonkeyt'}>tinymonkeyt</a>!</b> (View <a href="http://blogs.gbatemp.net/tinymonkeyt" target="_blank">blog</a> or <a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=tinymonkeyt" target="_blank">Wiki page</a>) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:<ul><li>One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)</li><li>Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread</li><li>These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! </li><li>Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post</li><li>Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up</li></ul>This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Osaka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Osaka'}>Osaka</a> (On hold)
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Mars' target=_blank title='View profile for member Mars'}>Mars</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=RedIce' target=_blank title='View profile for member RedIce'}>RedIce</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=moozxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member moozxy'}>moozxy</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=superrob' target=_blank title='View profile for member superrob'}>superrob</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bob Evil' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bob Evil'}>Bob Evil</a> (On hold)
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=xblackoutx' target=_blank title='View profile for member xblackoutx'}>xblackoutx</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=-x1_0_nt-' target=_blank title='View profile for member -x1_0_nt-'}>-x1_0_nt-</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=webyugioh' target=_blank title='View profile for member webyugioh'}>webyugioh</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.::5pYd3r::.' target=_blank title='View profile for member .::5pYd3r::.'}>.::5pYd3r::.</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=silent sniper' target=_blank title='View profile for member silent sniper'}>silent sniper</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ojsinnerz' target=_blank title='View profile for member ojsinnerz'}>ojsinnerz</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TeenDev' target=_blank title='View profile for member TeenDev'}>TeenDev</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DrKupo' target=_blank title='View profile for member DrKupo'}>DrKupo</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Toni Plutonij' target=_blank title='View profile for member Toni Plutonij'}>Toni Plutonij</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Alerek' target=_blank title='View profile for member Alerek'}>Alerek</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=drock360' target=_blank title='View profile for member drock360'}>drock360</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=podunk1269' target=_blank title='View profile for member podunk1269'}>podunk1269</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=leonheart_a' target=_blank title='View profile for member leonheart_a'}>leonheart_a</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JKR Firefox' target=_blank title='View profile for member JKR Firefox'}>JKR Firefox</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=distorted.frequency' target=_blank title='View profile for member distorted.frequency'}>distorted.frequency</a>





Spoiler: Past sessions




<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=88809" target="_blank">CrystalSweet</a> (June 1st to June 3rd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=88259" target="_blank">TrolleyDave</a> (May 28th to 30th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87953" target="_blank">coolbho3000</a> (May 26th to 28th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87518" target="_blank">chuckstudios</a> (May 22nd to 26th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87081" target="_blank">Nathlius</a> (May 19th to 22nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86797" target="_blank">fischju</a> (May 17th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86326" target="_blank">Sinkhead</a> (May 11th to 17th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86087" target="_blank">ScuberSteve</a> (May 9th to May 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85594" target="_blank">NeSchn</a> (May 7th to 9th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85280" target="_blank">Costello</a> (May 5th to 7th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83943" target="_blank">Skye07</a> (April 25th to 27th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83614" target="_blank">pikadude1006</a> (April 23rd to 25th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83383" target="_blank">slvrdrgn123</a> (April 21st to 23rd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83111" target="_blank">Little</a> (April 19th to 21st)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82891" target="_blank">Masta_mind257</a> (April 17th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82238" target="_blank">Twiffles</a> (April 12th to 17th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81892" target="_blank">Orc</a> (April 9th to 12th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81568" target="_blank">xalphax</a> (April 9th to 9th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81208" target="_blank">ChotaZ</a> (April 4th to 7th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80191" target="_blank">cupajoe38</a> (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79856" target="_blank">The Teej</a> (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79515" target="_blank">WeaponXxX</a> (March 22nd to 24th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79043" target="_blank">ZeWarriorReturns</a> (March 18th to 20th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78754" target="_blank">Shiro786</a> (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78468" target="_blank">JacobReaper</a> (March 14th to 16th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78189" target="_blank">xcalibur</a> (March 12th to 14th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77925" target="_blank">sonicslasher</a> (March 10th to 12th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77686" target="_blank">CockroachMan</a> (March 8th to 10th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77451" target="_blank">Nero</a> (March 4th to 8th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77005" target="_blank">Syslak</a> (March 2nd to 4th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=766732" target="_blank">wiithepeople</a> (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76168" target="_blank">Mortenga</a> (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75830" target="_blank">DarkAura</a> (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75515" target="_blank">Warcueid</a> (Feb. 16th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75253" target="_blank">pkprostudio</a> (Feb. 13th to 16th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75057" target="_blank">Icarus</a> (Feb. 11th to 13th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74755" target="_blank">Samutz</a> (Feb. 8th to 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74525" target="_blank">JPH</a> (Feb. 6th to 8th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73538" target="_blank">Taras</a> (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73157" target="_blank">mercluke</a> (Jan. 26th to 29th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72927" target="_blank">Harsky</a> (Jan. 24th to 26th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72542" target="_blank">Hadrian</a> (Jan. 21st to 24th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72257" target="_blank">Fiddy101</a> (Jan. 19th to 21st)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72037" target="_blank">Extreme Coder</a> (Jan. 17th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71822" target="_blank">Ace Gunman</a> (Jan. 15th to 17th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71656" target="_blank">silverspoon</a> (Jan. 13th to 15th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71452" target="_blank">Thug4L1f3</a> (Jan. 11th to 13th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71216" target="_blank">Jax</a> (Jan. 9th to 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70992" target="_blank">\/\/oltz</a> (Jan. 7th to 9th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70768" target="_blank">ShadowXP</a> (Jan. 5th to 7th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70595" target="_blank">SpikeyNDS</a> (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
<a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=Know_Your_Temps" target="_blank">Sessions from last season</a>


If you want a KYT session, simply PM <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> and he'll add you to the queue <img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/smallrat.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:grey--><span style="color:grey"><!--/coloro-->Thanks to me for the banner!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## fischju (Jun 4, 2008)

Why so happy?

Why so sad?

Why so serious?


----------



## science (Jun 4, 2008)

Why so many polls?

Why so many sex topics?

Why so serious?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Why so happy?
> 
> Why so sad?
> 
> ...


because polls are fun! and random! and fun! and annoys people!

meh. call it curiosity. or sometimes im just "semihorny"

i am?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 4, 2008)

-HAMTARO!!1oneone

-What is love?

-Never gonna give you up


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> -HAMTARO!!1oneone
> 
> -What is love?
> 
> -Never gonna give you up


yayy! hamtaro~when we work together its much better~

hmm. 
*stumped*
love is what keeps the world spinning round. love is this magnificent feeling that makes you feel all warm and cuddly. love is thinking about that one special person all the time. love is when you give half your ham and cheese sandwich to the boy/girl who forgot theirs. love is the reason you are here. but having said that. who am i to fully comprehend love, let alone provide a description. love is_ indescribable_.

never gonna let you down~


----------



## Narin (Jun 4, 2008)

Kupo?
Do you like moogles?
Favorite...
Anime
Movie
Book
Cartoon
Food
Color
Animal


----------



## moozxy (Jun 4, 2008)

What circus skills do you have?


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 4, 2008)

Will you lick my wenus? (Don't ruin this now DarkAura)


----------



## Talaria (Jun 4, 2008)

-Will you masticate my wenus (don't ruin this NeSchn)?

-Am I a girl?

-Why do hamsters taste so good?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

Fill in the blanks:

Kais is..............

Costello is..............and will always be a.............

Smoking is.................and thats why......................should not smoke

Jesus is watching you?...............loves


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2008)

1. Rocky or Rambo?
2. Cock over shoulder or Dick in the eyes?
3. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
5. Why did I skip 4?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Kupo?
> Do you like moogles?
> Favorite...
> Anime
> ...


...i dunno what masticate is though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*looks it up*
uhh. again. unless its flavored, probably not. i dont like chewing wenises(weni?)

...not sure. maybe? yes? no? maybe so?






 noooo! because they dont! hamster eating is animal cruelty!
but if they did taste good, id have to say its because of all the nuts they ate..


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Fill in the blanks:
> 
> Kais is..............
> 
> ...


1. i havent watched either. but my friends talked about Rambo. its a bit gore-y for my taste. rock it is then..
2. umm. what i prefer? none? or if i were to choose, i really dont want a dick in mah eye...
3. not sure who bolton is though...celine dion cuz shes a girl!
5. because...after you finished typing 3, you went to take a dump, but got flushed down the toilet, so you swam along the sewer lines, and ended up in an elephants cage in a zoo where you were abducted by purple aliens, taken to planet OogaBooga, where they ate parts of your brain, but stopped and threw it back up (and put it back like that back to where it belonged) because it didnt contain much, and sent you back home. somehow, that made you dislike the number 4.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 4, 2008)

Black, White or Grey?
Half full, half empy or just plain half a glass?
Am I getting fatter in my old age just because the universe is always expanding?
Why can't everyone just get along?
Can I handle the truth?
In a world gone crazy who's the psychiatrist?
Was Prince Caspian any good in the end?
When will we be seeing Queen Tinymonkeyt, a supporter of world peace and domination?


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















I seriously don't know whether to laugh or to cry...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 4, 2008)

1) If I ask kindly enough, will you answer all of my questions in a completely random kind of way?
2) Do you write poems? Do you like reading them?
3) What is your opinion on clowns?
4) Why did you choose that name?
5) Are you insane? If yes, do you like being insane?
6) Can we be friends?
7) What should I do now that I'm running out of questions to ask?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 4, 2008)

1- Why do you
always
post like this?

2- Are you related in any way to our other monkeys? What do you think of them?

3- Why the "extra t" in the end? Is it pronounced or is it mute like a french word?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Black, White or Grey?
> Half full, half empy or just plain half a glass?
> Am I getting fatter in my old age just because the universe is always expanding?
> Why can't everyone just get along?
> ...


White! its pure and blemish-less. unlike me.
half full! if it relates to food, then im gonna be optimistic bout it..
well i cant see you so i really dont know if you're getting fatter or not. the universe expands? well are you part of the universe? if you have love handles, then maybe..
because the world isnt perfect. we will all disagree one way or another. but thats what makes life interesting. if we all were happy, smily, itd be really...fake. but believe me, i do wish people could get along
depends. if you've got a strong heart. or if you're good at accepting things as they are..
so the whole world is crazy? well we wouldnt need one. since everyone is crazy, no one is crazy. theyre all normal. but if there was normal people, then they would need psychiatrists because then they'd be crazy for not being crazy. ouch . my brain.
yeahhhh. i love NARNIAAA. but he wasnt that good looking. Peter is waayy better
when? probably never. if i was a queen, my kingdom queendom would die. i dont think id take care of them. id just sit and eat all day. and get fat. im a supporter of world peace, but not too much on the domination part..


----------



## SkH (Jun 4, 2008)

1. Are you kind?
2. Are you pretty?
3. What is your face looks like?
4. Are you clever?
5. Are you cool?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I seriously don't know whether to laugh or to cry...
> laugh because the whole world is laughing too :]
> 
> 
> ...


1. i dunno
you tell me
my pinky always seems to find the enter button at certain ends of phrases
like that

2. BoneMonkey? not sure what other monkeys. maybe. i like bacon. but thats about it.

3. nope. just tiny. monkey. t. because i split my name, it was supposed to be tinytmonkey
but when i tried to get that as my screenname for something
it was taken. so i resorted to tinymonkeyt


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2008)

Would you hug me if you got the chance?


----------



## SchuchWun (Jun 4, 2008)

A woman, without her, man is nothing?

Or

A woman, without her man, is nothing?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2008)

What's your general opinion about punks (as in subcultural meaning)?
Who is stronger you or gizmo_gal?
If I turn to robot, do you think I would be a threat to the human kind?
Do you think I'm really radioactive?


----------



## Alerek (Jun 4, 2008)

Whats your gamerscore, if you have one?

Why isn't it higher?

If you could, would you meet Bill Clinton or George W. ?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> 1. Are you kind?
> 2. Are you pretty?
> 3. What is your face looks like?
> 4. Are you clever?
> ...


erm. cant it be both?
a woman, without her man, without her woman is nothing?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> What's your general opinion about punks (as in subcultural meaning)?
> Who is stronger you or gizmo_gal?
> If I turn to robot, do you think I would be a threat to the human kind?
> Do you think I'm really radioactive?
> ...


gamerscore? i dont think i have one..

W. Bush. clinton was a lil cheatery feller
even though most people hate him
i still respect him..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

1) Can you go back to my previous questions and actually answer them this time?
2) Are you angry now that I've made that request?
3) What are the cheat codes of life?
4) Favorite subject?
5) Any light on your ethnic background? Which country were you (or your family if you were born in the US) originally from?
6) Are you angry that I'm asking so many questions?
7) If chickens have decided that crossing the road will be one of their new hobbies in the future, how much do you think will the percentage of roadkill per year increase?


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 5, 2008)

metal, rap, rock, pop, or country?
how much shorter is your penis than mine?
do you like to shoot small animals?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> 1) Can you go back to my previous questions and actually answer them this time?
> 2) Are you angry now that I've made that request?
> 3) What are the cheat codes of life?
> 4) Favorite subject?
> ...


1. yes. i did :]
2. erm. not really. i like reading them. gives a nice insight on life...
3. clowns? theyre funny people?
4. tinymonkeyt? because im tiny in stature and i like monkeys. the t is for my name i guess
5. um yes. i think so. i do enjoy being insane because then im not normal!
6. of course! and we are!
7. jump up and down 3 times, turn around 6 times, fall on your butt, lick the ground, crabwalk to the bathroom and back, do a headstand and see if more questions pop up


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 5, 2008)

*hugs* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry. I get real happy when people tell me they're my friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) How come you didn't answer silent sniper's questions? Is it because I'm special? Or does it have something to do with his way of being _silent_?
2) But what if they've found other ways to power their cars other than using oil?
3) Is answering this KYT fun? Why?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2008)

Chicken or Turkey?
Buffy The Vampire Slayer or Angel?
What's your favourite type of game?
What are your favourite games?
Just how monkey like are you?
Would you vote for me if I ran for world leader?
School, loving it or hating it?
Why did you first come to GBATemp?
Book or movie?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> metal, rap, rock, pop, or country?
> how much shorter is your penis than mine?
> do you like to shoot small animals?
> might be a bit odd, but rap! only like clean rap though. i dun wanna be hearing the f word every other sentence >.<
> ...


1. cuz i didnt really wanna double post..but you're special anyway!
2. oh. then maybe..no wait! we'll have flying cars in the future..so they cant hit the chickens that CANT fly!
3. yup. i dunno. i like to see what kind questions people ask me >.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry for the double post..


			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Chicken or Turkey?
> Buffy The Vampire Slayer or Angel?
> What's your favourite type of game?
> What are your favourite games?
> ...


chicken!
i dont think ive ever watched buffy. not a big fan of vampires much anyway. Angel
action/adventure i think
theres too much too list. well if i played as much as i wanted to, it would be endless. a lot of shooting games.
well, the other day, my friend said i was just like a little monkey...
of course! unless it was for a dictator. then i would not vote
erm. i guess the same way everyone else did. was searching around for flashcarts. came across here. i dont like to lurk, so i signed up right away
..it really depends. movie is so exciting and you can go with friends. only sometimes do i hate the movie that came out after the book.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2008)

Where do you live?
Mustard or ketchup?
Laptop hooked to TV or PC with big monitor?
Dancing, yes no?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 5, 2008)

Will Smith or LL Cool J?
Favorite Console?
Favorite RPG?
Can I haz cheezburger?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 5, 2008)

why your name is tiny*monkey*t while you have a hamster in your sig ?


----------



## SkH (Jun 5, 2008)

6. What's your real name?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Where do you live?
> Mustard or ketchup?
> Laptop hooked to TV or PC with big monitor?
> Dancing, yes no?
> ...


theresa


----------



## SkH (Jun 5, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> SkH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quite unique! ^^


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Favourite brand of shoes?
2. Do you wear a watch?
3. What do you think of Nintendo's WIFI service?


----------



## Jundeezy (Jun 6, 2008)

headphones or earphones?
if you know what "Meiji" snacks are, what's your favorite? (Hello Panda, Yan-Yan...etc.)
ninjas or pirates?
what's the last book you read?
If you could have a superpower what would it be?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 6, 2008)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> 1. Favourite brand of shoes?
> 2. Do you wear a watch?
> 3. What do you think of Nintendo's WIFI service?
> 1. vans i think. or DCshoes
> ...


earphones.
well, i like their chocolate. and i dont know all of their products. but i do like YanYan and Hello Panda when my mom lets me get it at the market :]
ninjas..theyre asian ...or er supposedly
jane eyre. gross. it was for school
thats a hard one...i'd like to have...food laser beams! so i can shoot food outta my eyes and eat it!


----------



## papyrus (Jun 6, 2008)

If you can use a action replay cheat on real life wat cheat you will use?
Do u like ice cream? What flavor?
What color is ur DS if you have one?
Which is stronger a samurai or a ninja?
Are happy right now?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 6, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> If you can use a action replay cheat on real life wat cheat you will use?
> Do u like ice cream? What flavor?
> What color is ur DS if you have one?
> Which is stronger a samurai or a ninja?
> Are happy right now?


to go back and study harder for my tests
yesuum. chocolate. i like rocky roaddd
crimson and black yo!
...a samurai. cuz he has a cool sword
mmm. slightly..


----------



## Dylan (Jun 6, 2008)

In soviet russia, tinymonkeyt kyts you!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 6, 2008)

Where is the love?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Can you write me a song about the shortcomings of a beaver?
2. Do you think you'll become a bigmonkeyt and if so when?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 6, 2008)

What do you think of the tempers?
Do you favour boys or girls from the temp?
Why tinymonkeyt?
Naruto?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 6, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> In soviet russia, tinymonkeyt kyts you!
> i do?
> 
> 
> ...


maybe. sometimess


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 6, 2008)

Is your best friend the Enter/Return key?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 7, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Is your best friend the Enter/Return key?


lol maybe.
let me just finish up this KYT
thanks for your guyses questions!


----------



## phoood (Jun 7, 2008)

is it over yet?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 7, 2008)

well. it should be soon...


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

Would you like a Kupo Nut?
Did you know that you are an awesome person? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mind scratching my back? The base of my wing itches...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 7, 2008)

aiyoh.
if it tastes like brownies!
not really. im more like...aw..ful
sure *uses sandpaper*


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 7, 2008)

There. Can't you hear it? If your soul has not truly given up...then you can hear the sound...that races through the End of the World!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 7, 2008)

nope i cant hear it


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Will you lick my wenus? (Don't ruin this now DarkAura)


Ha!  As if she won't go back and see the previous KYT.  She already knew what it was thanks to me.  You can't use that question anymore!

Mah questions:
iPod shuffle or super tiny MP3?
Yes or no?
Why?
Favourite flavour of ice cream?
Why did I spell flavour the Canadian way?
Your thoughts on this picture?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 7, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do?

erm. super tiny MP3. the MP3 could have a screen at least you knoww
yo?nes?
because i said so
chocolate. or specifically rocky road
because you said so?
...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 7, 2008)

Am I going to Give You Up?
Am I going to Let You Down?
Am I going to Turn Around... And Desert You?

Do you have a flashdrive/jumpdrive/thumbdrive/whatever you want to call it?
-What do you put on it?
Staples or paperclips?
Show us a picture of the keys to your house?
Most recently burned DVD/CD?
Do you use... LOTION?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 7, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Am I going to Give You Up?
> Am I going to Let You Down?
> Am I going to Turn Around... And Desert You?
> 
> ...



aiyoh. more?

no.
yes.
maybe.

erm. kinda. i use my dads...i only use it for projects for schools and stuff
staples. theyre fun to shoot at people :]
ill edit them in later?
i dont really burn DVDs/CDs cuz my lappy top cant..but at school i tried to burn my animation, but the CD was corrupted or something
yeahh. of course! when i have dried legs and wenuses (yes, i use lotion on my wenus!)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2008)

where is the love???


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2008)

Where's the beef?


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Where are my pants?

Seriously though, what is your opinion of GBATemp?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> where is the love???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno. on your legs? or wait. you dont need pants if youre a moogle

i like it :] its like my own little family. and i actually trust some people on here more than some people i know in real life. ironic no? i mean, even though once in a while, some douche will say something awfully stupid, or offensive, most people are nice and friendly on here :]


----------



## Dylan (Jun 8, 2008)

this? 

or






 this?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 9, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> this?
> 
> or
> 
> ...








 cuz i dont own an sp >.


----------



## SkH (Jun 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But would you own?
And why?
You've got a DS Lite!!!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna do it now?


----------

